# My husband just said he wants to leave me.



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, there it is.
I have "too many issues, not just with me, with myself. This life is insane." He "loves me," but he "can't do it anymore."

Hm. So it's all me, right? ALL MY issues.
Riiiiiight...


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

credamdóchasgra said:


> Well, there it is.
> I have "too many issues, not just with me, with myself. This life is insane." He "loves me," but he "can't do it anymore."
> 
> Hm. So it's all me, right? ALL MY issues.
> Riiiiiight...


I’d be very careful when a man says something like that. Very careful, if you want to keep him. When the switch goes, it can go over really hard. I know nothing of your situation. With me that switch went for a few reasons. One of them was that I had no more patience and tolerance for some of my wife’s behaviour. Once I accepted it and could see that it would forever be the same, that she would do nothing to change, then I was off.

Look to yourself and your behaviour. That's the only thing you can change.

Bob


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

Yup. I know. He knows I'm working to change my own behavior.
I'm just asking that he do the same.
Well I was, anyway. Before he gave up, that is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

Good for you for not letting him blame you for everything. I don't know what you were supposed to be so very careful about, but you seem to have a good head on your shoulders. Say good riddance to bad rubbish and move on with your life. You can try forever to change for a jerk, but it will never be enough. He just wants to keep making something wrong with you so he can tear you down again every time he thinks of something to criticize. You were not alone in creating problems in your marriage, and you alone cannot fix them. There is nothing you can do if he refuses to change or get any help. He is mr. perfect who knows everything.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you, River. I won't waste my life away waiting for him to change. I'm doing the best I can. We just got married 4 months ago, and I just don't feel right walking away yet. He knows it's not all my fault; he just says that when he's in a fit of anger because it is his defenses going up. It doesn't make it right, I know.


----------

